# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  avatar

## bab

Bonjour,

Au secours !
Je tente de modifier l'image de mon avatar depuis ce matin. Je l'ai donc retravaillé de sorte qu'elle ne dépasse pas un certain poids (150x150)  :: 
Lorsque je l'insère, l'image est vraiment trop petite (limite visible). 
Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

Bonjour.
Comment l'as-tu retravaillée ?

Tu as plein de logiciels gratuits sur le net pour réduire les images, en ligne ou à télécharger  :: 

Des exemples en ligne: 
- http://reduction-image.com/
- http://www.easypict.org/

----------


## bab

Merci beaucoup Fleur_Bleue !

J'ai tenté avec easypict, l'image est un peu agrandie, super !  ::

----------

